# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  ¿Qué se decidirá en la Cumbre de Seguridad Nuclear de Washington?

## termopar

> *Los atentados de Bruselas planean sobre la cita internacional para aumentar la seguridad nuclear en todo el mundo*
> 
> La Cumbre de Seguridad Nuclear que comienza este jueves en Washington acogerá durante dos días en la capital de Estados Unidos las reuniones entre decenas de líderes de todo el mundo con el objetivo de analizar y mejorar la seguridad nuclear. Estas son las claves más importantes del encuentro, impulsado por el presidente Barack Obama en 2009, así como las reuniones paralelas que se celebrarán en torno a la cita internacional:
> *
> Qué es la Cumbre de Seguridad Nuclear*
> 
> La Cumbre se celebró por primera vez en 2010 como parte de una iniciativa impulsada por Obama en 2009. Su objetivo es promover la cooperación internacional en materia de seguridad nuclear. Las reuniones han tenido lugar en Washington, La Haya y Praga y buscan aprobar políticas y acuerdos para eliminar el material nuclear de los países, ratificar tratados relacionados con la seguridad nuclear, reforzar las regulaciones o mejorar la tecnología para aumentar la seguridad. Según la Casa Blanca, desde la primera reunión de 2010, más de 50 líderes internacionales han trabajado para prevenir el terrorismo con armas nucleares y se han firmado más de 260 acuerdos entre numerosas naciones.
> 
> Tras las sesiones plenarias, este viernes se conocerá el acuerdo global de los asistentes a la reunión, así como casi una veintena de pactos entre varias naciones en materia de ciberseguridad, prevención de tráfico de armas nucleares o amenazas a plantas energéticas. Laura Holgate, Directora del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional para Armas de Destrucción Masiva, explicó este martes que también se espera el lanzamiento de un “grupo de contacto de seguridad nuclear” para garantizar el cumplimiento de los acuerdos más allá de esta cumbre y compartir información, entre otros asuntos, sobre medidas de seguridad, fuentes de energía radioactiva o tráfico de armas nucleares.
> ...


Referencia: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...96_730967.html

Y ahora, según parece, las centrales irán a países semidesarrollados, desestabilizados, y con mayores problemas de terrorismo islámico o de otra índole. Merece la pena tomar esos riesgos?. A mí, que me fabriquen un móvil o una prenda y esté roto, es únicamente un problema de calidad. ....y una central nuclear para producir energía que no es barata en Europa pero sí lo es en estos países (habrá que preguntarse por qué es mas barata)? Por ejemplo, en Egipto o Turquía, este último con riesgo de seísmos muy alto? Queremos que el mediterráneo esté como el pacífico en los alrededores de Fukushima?  Qué sería de la pesca, el turismo, etc...

----------


## termopar

> *Interior asignará 200 guardias civiles de la nueva promoción a proteger nucleares*
> 
> El ministerio usará la convocatoria de ingreso a la Guardia Civil de 2016 para crear un cuerpo que reforzará la vigilancia de las centrales nucleares ante la amenaza terrorista
> 
> El Gobierno anunció hace dos semanas que en la próxima convocatoria de empleo público se ofrecerán 1.799 nuevas plazas para ingresar en la Guardia Civil, pero no todos los futuros agentes se dedicarán a las funciones que tradicionalmente desarrolla el Instituto Armado. El Ministerio del Interior ha decidido que en torno a 200 guardias civiles de la promoción de 2016 formen parte de una nueva sección del cuerpo que se encargará de proteger las centrales nucleares de todo el territorio nacional para mejorar su nivel de protección, según han confirmado a este diario fuentes del departamento que dirige en funciones Jorge Fernández Díaz.
> 
> El refuerzo se producirá en plena ofensiva yihadista contra estas instalaciones de alto riesgo. Los investigadores han descubierto que la célula del Estado Islámico que atentó en París y Bruselas había tomado imágenes del director del programa de investigación y desarrollo nuclear de Bélgica con la presunta intención de atacar alguna de las siete centrales que operan en ese país. Además, los expertos en terrorismo yihadista y el Parlamento Europeo han advertido en numerosas ocasiones de que las plataformas nucleares se encuentran entre los objetivos preferidos por el Estado Islámico por las graves consecuencias de un ataque.
> 
> Hasta ahora, la vigilancia de las siete centrales españolas estaba en manos de la seguridad privada, que se encargaba de la protección interior y perimetral. Pero las empresas que explotan las plantas solicitaron a principios de 2015 al Ministerio del Interior que fuera la Guardia Civil la que realizara esa labor y aseguraron que correrían con los gastos que generara ese nuevo dispositivo en el erario público. Interior accedió a la petición por la relevancia de esas instalaciones para la seguridad nacional y llegó a un acuerdo con Hacienda para crear una tasa que permitiera sufragar el aumento de la plantilla del Instituto Armado, necesario para ejercer ese nuevo cometido. Finalmente, las centrales pagarán a Interior a través de Hacienda 61.000 euros al año por cada agente, tras una enmienda introducida por el PP en la Ley General Tributaria en julio del año pasado.
> ...


Referencia:http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...eares_1176985/

Y el coste de seguridad de una central nuclear, por qué la tenemos que pagar entre todos? Se hará pagar a los propietarios de las centrales este sobrecoste?

----------

